# Punchestown



## Clodagh (24 April 2018)

Anyone watch the Champion Chase!? Bah to those who said Douvan would have beaten Altior at Cheltenham had he stood up. I love Un de Sceaux, he's a little cracker - glad I don't have to ride him out, though!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 April 2018)

I've always thought Douvan was over rated. Don't get me wrong he is a very high class horse but UDS has always had a bit more flare about him! And as for beating Altior if he had stood up? Never. A lot of these Mullins/Richi horses don't seem to last more than a couple of seasons at the top. Maybe it's because they never get a proper holiday and go on to race in France? Who knows.

I do hope Gordon Elliott gets the trainers title this year!


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 April 2018)

EKW said:



			I've always thought Douvan was over rated. Don't get me wrong he is a very high class horse but UDS has always had a bit more flare about him! And as for beating Altior if he had stood up? Never. A lot of these Mullins/Richi horses don't seem to last more than a couple of seasons at the top. Maybe it's because they never get a proper holiday and go on to race in France? Who knows.

I do hope Gordon Elliott gets the trainers title this year!
		
Click to expand...

It is because they are greedy.  The real horsemen - Hen Knight, Nicky Henderson for instance, know how to produce a horse for both success and longevity. and have respect for the horse.


----------



## claracanter (25 April 2018)

And what happened in the Novice Chase? I feel for Paul Townend


----------



## Clodagh (25 April 2018)

claracanter said:



			And what happened in the Novice Chase? I feel for Paul Townend
		
Click to expand...

Getabird? (I went out so have only seen up to the Champion Chase). He was disappointing too.


----------



## claracanter (25 April 2018)

You wait until you watch the Novice Chase. Never seen anything like it on a race course. What was he thinking?


----------



## Fiona (25 April 2018)

Finish of novice chase was completely bizarre &#128562;&#128562;&#128562;

Fiona


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 April 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Getabird? (I went out so have only seen up to the Champion Chase). He was disappointing too.
		
Click to expand...

No no no no! You Need to catch up dear! Oh he was naughty! Goodness knows what went on his head! He took out all chance of winning and took out Finians Oscar and the rail right before the last! You have to see it to believe it! I know the horse is dodgy in front but it does look really bad for the jockey who received a 21 day dangerous riding ban and for once I whole heartedly agree with the stewards.


----------



## Clodagh (25 April 2018)

Ok... It is on sky plus, I will watch it when I get home


----------



## Rowreach (25 April 2018)

EKW said:



			No no no no! You Need to catch up dear! Oh he was naughty! Goodness knows what went on his head! He took out all chance of winning and took out Finians Oscar and the rail right before the last! You have to see it to believe it! I know the horse is dodgy in front but it does look really bad for the jockey who received a 21 day dangerous riding ban and for once I whole heartedly agree with the stewards.
		
Click to expand...

So weird, you can see him look behind before he pulls right across the fence.  Could have been complete carnage.  There was some suggestion that other jockeys heard someone shouting to them from the sidelines, but he was the only one who claimed he thought the fence had to be bypassed.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 April 2018)

Rowreach said:



			So weird, you can see him look behind before he pulls right across the fence.  Could have been complete carnage.  There was some suggestion that other jockeys heard someone shouting to them from the sidelines, but he was the only one who claimed he thought the fence had to be bypassed.
		
Click to expand...

No one will be feeling worse than him today. He is going to get a lot more stick at the races today. It was a genuine mistake. 

I did laugh at a so called journalist that said he should have bypassed the fence to the left not the right. Anyone seen what's on the left of that fence? The stands side rail and the crowd &#128514; so he has been shot down in flames!

The best thing Townend could do today is tuck his head down, get on with the job and ride a few winners (for his sake not Mullins! I am firmly in Camp Elliott!) To prove the loud mouth pocket punters wrong!


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 April 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/AtTheRaces/videos/10155897628580379/

Ive watched it so many times and still cant work out what happened, its just so bizarre.


----------



## Clodagh (25 April 2018)

Dobiegirl said:



https://www.facebook.com/AtTheRaces/videos/10155897628580379/

Ive watched it so many times and still cant work out what happened, its just so bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you there, what on earth was he doing!?


----------



## photo_jo (26 April 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Getabird? (I went out so have only seen up to the Champion Chase). He was disappointing too.
		
Click to expand...

Getabird came back having been struck into- he also pulled very, very hard-needs to learn to settle!


----------



## photo_jo (26 April 2018)

Rowreach said:



			So weird, you can see him look behind before he pulls right across the fence.  Could have been complete carnage.  There was some suggestion that other jockeys heard someone shouting to them from the sidelines, but he was the only one who claimed he thought the fence had to be bypassed.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard one story-sorry can't be quoted on here-and I wouldn't be blaming Paul for reacting as he did!


----------

